# BUYER BEWARE: Army.CA Shirts



## Burrows (20 Nov 2006)

Dear Army.CA Customer Service,

I recently made purchase of one of your Olive Drab t-shirts in a medium size.  Upon its arrival I was quite impressed with the beautiful embroidered logo featuring the logo of Army.CA.  I figured the logo had been changed from its silk screened version to be more durable which was confirmed by your representative.

Evidently though, in consideration of the material change for the logo, durability of human nipples were not taken into consideration.  After wearing your product underneath my combat tunic and parka for one day of an exercise, I found that my left nipple, over which the logo was situated had become irritated and chafed.  This resulted in my having to walk around in a duck-like fashion for the remainder of the exercise.

My nipple has since healed, however I am writing this letter to inform you that I will be suing you on its behalf for $250,000 due to emotional suffering and physical injury.  The rest of my body, however would like to thank you for the extra feeling of strength and attractiveness that was given to it during the wear of the shirt.  It would also like to suggest you create Army.CA brand nipple protection pads.

Regards,
Kyle Burrows


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Nov 2006)

lol

Possibly more info than I was looking for. Try tape.


----------



## Pearson (20 Nov 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Try tape.



Duct or scotch?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2006)

My god Kyle......was that realy necessary ?

 ;D


----------



## Burrows (20 Nov 2006)

Mike wanted to see what replies it got. ;D Blame him.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Nov 2006)

I hope that you didn't tell mommy 'bout it...did you? 

She might wanna kiss the boo-boo better...and that would be ALL KINDS OF WEIRD...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Nov 2006)

Dont wear it while lactating.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2006)

Can I get a shirt with a logo on BOTH sides?


----------



## condor888000 (20 Nov 2006)

For all that extra chafing joy?


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2006)

Mr. Burrows,

I feel compelled to let you know that the lovely ladies of this forum may have the answers that you are looking for regarding chafing. They can be found here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46684.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42074.0.html

Even the males of the forum have some wonderful suggestions here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37928.0.html

 ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Nov 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> My nipple has since healed, however I am writing this letter to inform you that I will be suing you on its behalf for $250,000 due to emotional suffering and physical injury.  The



lol


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Nov 2006)

Just get some lady friends to kiss it better


----------



## SoF (20 Nov 2006)

Wear a beater underneith your shirt; problem solved.


----------



## Klc (20 Nov 2006)

After washing several times, the backing material tends to soften up alot. Only had this problem with a brand new shirt.


----------



## niner domestic (20 Nov 2006)

If this is the whinging he does after an itty bitty chafting, best you not think about  nipple piercing, otherwise we'll never hear the end of it.  

And your law suit would fail...miserably...LOL...ex turpi causa.. wearing non-issued clothing...as well as wearing clothing not meant to be worn on ex...NEXT CASE!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Nov 2006)

Perhaps combining your new shirt with your new piercing was a poor idea?  
Get runners nip tape in the mean time.


----------



## Strike (20 Nov 2006)

oh, I'm teering up.  Oh, here it comes................Nope, just something in my eye.    ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Possibly more info than I was looking for. Try tape.



On the T-shirt, or the nipple?


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Nov 2006)

Sounds like an acute case of weakness with an underlaying factor of sand in ovaryitis  

Kyle issue/surplus OD Green TShirts much better!


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> factor of sand in ovaryitis


Hmmm, would this result in a pearl??


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Nov 2006)

Pearl of wisdom to those around maybe  ;D


----------



## warspite (20 Nov 2006)

Only one suggestion.........
DUCT TAPE FIXES EVERYTHING ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Nov 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> On the T-shirt, or the nipple?



Nipple, actually.

From Google:

Results 1 - 10 of about 117,000 for runners nipple tape

FYI, if you do a search on just "nipple" and "tape" you get some pretty crazy hits.


----------



## proudnurse (21 Nov 2006)

Wow Thanks for the Laugh that was good! 

PS~ If you tape a Nursing Pad........or even a Shoulder Pad inside of the Loggo, it may protect you from some future occurences! 

~Rebecca~


----------



## RangerRay (21 Nov 2006)

I have that problem if I wear a uniform shirt with a notebook in the breast pocket, and no undershirt.  Man, that hurts!  Sucks in the summer because it's too hot to wear a shirt and an undershirt.  :-[

EDIT: I suppose using tape is one way to get rid of those nipple hairs!  ;D


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

How come everyone is blaming the shirt?

What if the problem lies with the nipple?
Maybe he needs to remove the nipple and
I bet he won't have any more problems with chafing.


----------



## TCBF (21 Nov 2006)

"Sucks in the summer because it's too hot to wear a shirt and an undershirt."

- It's never too hot to wear a shirt and an undershirt.


----------



## muffin (21 Nov 2006)

Oh my jesus this has made my morning.... hahaha


----------



## GUNS (21 Nov 2006)

The chafing of ones nipple from wearing an Army.ca t-shirt is only found in people who have no shoulders. Proper exercise will increase the mass of your shoulders thus causing the Army.ca t-shirt to ride higher and away from said nipple. ;D


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

Ya know.. I haven't had any problems with this _chaffing_ thing you speak of...  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

The problem isnt the shirt, its not the embroidery, its not the nipple either.....

Kyle is just a whiny little b***h 

 ;D


----------



## Burrows (21 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Kyle is just a whiny little b***h


I'm not in the airforce. 

The chafing serves me right I know, I should have brought my nipple wax.  I just wanted to see how well my "customer service" complaint went. 

If there was a prize it would go to The Librarian.  I laughed when I read your post Vern.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> The problem isnt the shirt, its not the embroidery, its not the nipple either.....
> 
> Kyle is just a whiny little b***h
> 
> ;D



Agreed, just whiny and weak  ;D


----------



## armyvern (21 Nov 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'm not in the airforce.


I'm quite sure that the Air Force's response to this is...."Thank God."



			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> If there was a prize it would go to The Librarian.  I laughed when I read your post Vern.



All this could have been avoided had you simply used the "Search" feature so wonderfully provided by Mr. Bobbit.  ;D


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Agreed, just whiny and weak  ;D



Then wouldn't that mean....

Kyle Burrows = HoM Jr.  ;D


----------



## Burrows (21 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Agreed, just whiny and weak  ;D


Just like you!  ;D


			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm quite sure that the Air Force's response to this is...."Thank God."
> 
> All this could have been avoided had you simply used the "Search" feature so wonderfully provided by Mr. Bobbit.  ;D


 Why use the search when there is a perfectly good Librarian who knows how to use the card catalog? 

Alright , I think I have been pawned, or whatever the kids say these days.


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Then wouldn't that mean....
> 
> Kyle Burrows = HoM Jr.  ;D



The Horror!! I know he has a HoM Jr. already, but girls are special and usually come out better.  ;D Imagine an actual "little him" running around.


----------



## Burrows (21 Nov 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> The Horror!! I know he has a HoM Jr. already, but girls are special and usually come out better.  ;D Imagine an actual "little him" running around.


 He wouldn't be running anywhere.  He would be too busy trying on the new Oakleys dad bought him and looking in the mirror.

HoM's first words were probably something along the lines of "Damn I'm good looking"


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> How come everyone is blaming the shirt?
> 
> What if the problem lies with the nipple?
> Maybe he needs to remove the nipple and
> I bet he won't have any more problems with chafing.



The problem lies with the kid (who else would be dumb enough to post something like this  ;D ), but that will have to be another topic.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

My daughter already says ARMY... Tried to say NAVY and came out "whiny" and just gives a blank stare with Air Force...


Oh for the record "Damn I am good looking!"  8)


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> My daughter already says ARMY... Tried to say NAVY and came out "whiny" and just gives a blank stare with Air Force...
> 
> 
> Oh for the record "Damn I am good looking!"  8)



So good looking that they had to remove the poster boy from the recruiting website due to overload on the server with all the views, right?  :

By the way, I understand that she is doing quite well attempting "sailor".


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

Sailor comes out Queer


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Nov 2006)

Wait a few years, it may come out 'boyfriend.'


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Wait a few years, it may come out 'boyfriend.'



 :rofl:

Nice one Mike!!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Nov 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Wait a few years, it may come out 'boyfriend.'


Now this has to be a winner!


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

They say girls date guys that are like their fathers in some ways....


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

Then my grandchilderen will be Godlike in how good they look!  ;D


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

Can we get a lock? I'm suffocating with all this ego taking up space...


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

Kyle someday you might be a soldier and be as good me, till then try not to whine about your nipples some of need our sleep


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Kyle someday you might be a soldier and be as good me,



But you still wont be aircrew, so you will still be only a minor god.......not a real one


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Kyle someday you might be a soldier and be as good me, till then try not to whine about your nipples some of need our sleep



If it's beauty sleep that you're catching up on, better keep those eyes closed for longer....it's not working!


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> But you still wont be aircrew, so you will still be only a minor god.......not a real one



Funny that...

I do believe there is one trade about god... and it's not aircrew....

Right.. Chaplains...  ;D

Guess that puts me on top!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Funny that...
> 
> I do believe there is one trade about god... and it's not aircrew....
> 
> ...



No, i think you missed the point.....

You *WORK* for god.....

I *AM* god...... ;D

get back to work


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

Oh Snap!


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I *AM* god...... ;D



As discussed in another thread recently, I would be the one who is like God.  Just looked you up and you are but a nobleman.  Nice try though.  ;D


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

Aseop

Be sure to have that put on your next PER.. will you   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> As discussed in another thread recently, I would be the one who is like God.  Just looked you up and you are but a nobleman.  Nice try though.  ;D



Speaking of someone who should go back to work........


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Speaking of someone who should go back to work........



You're definitely not God if you can't tell time....as in it currently being lunchtime!  But thanks for caring.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> You're definitely not God if you can't tell time....as in it currently being lunchtime!  But thanks for caring.



Its 1247.......you work again at 1300.....if you're not 15 minutes early, you're 15 minutes late


----------



## Pea (21 Nov 2006)

Hey aesop, you've been on all day.... Silly airforce and getting to sit around.   ;D  :-*


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Hey aesop, you've been on all day.... Silly airforce and getting to sit around.   ;D  :-*



Monday and Tuesday is my weekend this week


----------



## Burrows (21 Nov 2006)

Too many gods, not enough underlings.


----------



## TCBF (16 Dec 2006)

"Can I get a shirt with a logo on BOTH sides?"

- Inside and outside?  Why?


----------



## gaspasser (16 Dec 2006)

Plaintiff            v        Kyle Burrows
Gaspasser                 Mike Bobbitt

For $200.00 for a new monitor.
 ;D
I spilt coffee all over mine.


----------



## Burrows (16 Dec 2006)

The defence would like to point out that nowhere in any manual is it reccomended that beverages be ingested in a close proximity to the monitor.  As such, the fault for damage rests with the plaintiff.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Dec 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> The defence would like to point out that nowhere in any manual is it reccomended that beverages be ingested in a close proximity to the monitor.  As such, the fault for damage rests with the plaintiff.



Go figure.  Common sense recommendations from the guy with the inflamed puffy nipples.   ;D


----------



## gaspasser (17 Dec 2006)

Baaah, too much.zc


Stop it. My sides are killing me.


----------



## Burrows (17 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Go figure.  Common sense recommendations from the guy with the inflamed puffy nipples.   ;D


While there is no warning "Don't rub shirt on nipples", I do believe it could have been prevented with a better designed shirt.


----------



## Shamrock (17 Dec 2006)

You're right.  I for one demand an army.ca nippleless shirt.  Preferably in leather.


----------



## Pea (17 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> You're right.  I for one demand an army.ca nippleless shirt.  Preferably in leather.



Please don't hold a photo contest with that shirt....


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2006)

Why mess with perfection?  Just have your nipple surgically moved 2 inch's lower.... Problem solved!!!  ;D


----------



## Klc (18 Dec 2006)

If your getting your nipples moved, might as well put them somewhere interesting...  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> If your getting your nipples moved, might as well put them somewhere interesting...  ;D



Are you going to provide diagrams?


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you going to provide diagrams?



Ughhh, please; NO!!!  :-X


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> You're right.  I for one demand an army.ca nippleless shirt.  Preferably in leather.



Just be careful when you advertise them


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2006)

Obviously, some man mounted that pic in an "accidently-on-purpose" manner!!  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> If your getting your nipples moved, might as well put them somewhere interesting useful ...  ;D



Maybe on the knees?

Imagine a nursing mother, Brittney Spears, say, just as a _fer example_, splayed out on the couch, eyes glued to the Shopping Channel, while the rug rat takes his first steps - in search of the teat.  If said teat was on the knee then Brittney could stay semi-conscious and little precious could suckle at will.


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2006)

Oh my soul, Edward you're actually causing me to have visuals!! Must gouge out eyes.  8)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Dec 2006)

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> Maybe on the knees?
> 
> Imagine a nursing mother, Brittney Spears, say, just as a _fer example_, splayed out on the couch, eyes glued to the Shopping Channel, while the rug rat takes his first steps - in search of the teat.  If said teat was on the knee then Brittney could stay semi-conscious and little precious could suckle at will.



Yeah, but the problem with that idea is that given the amount of time she likely spends on her knees, said nipples would end up looking like half chewed jerky nibs for dogs.  (now there is a visual!   ;D )


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Please don't hold a photo contest with that shirt....



Oh yes, please, imagine how many views and votes it would get? However, you'd need an 18+ rating for the site.
 ;D


----------

